# 1966 GTO AM-AM/FM radio mounting bracket



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have an original AM/FM radio in my 1966 GTO that is currently being held in place by a piece of plumber's tape that has been there for as long as I have owned the car. Now that I am finally getting into restoring the dash, I would like to change this out for an original bracket. Can anyone tell me if Pontiac used the same mounting bracket for both the AM and AM/FM radios or if they were different? My restoration guide doesn't specify the bracket. I have also talked to an all GM junkyard and an all Pontiac junkyard, they have brackets in stock from known AM radios, but they also are not sure if there were any differences. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I will be starting the reassembly process shortly. Thank you


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

In case anyone else needs this info for a restoration, I purchased the bracket for the AM radio, it fits perfectly for the AM/FM radio. Not sure if they share the same part number, definitely the same shape and fit.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Where did you purchase the bracket? I'm getting close to the point of putting the factory radio back in mine and will probably need it.

Thanks!


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

I ordered it from Frank's Pontiac Parts, Desert Valley Auto Parts also had them, but for more money.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the referral to Franks. I need one too as I am also using some plumbers tape.

Funny story (well not that funny), up to two days ago I have no idea it was referred to as plumbers tape. A friend was helping me install my rear seat and asked if I had any plumbers tape, of course I handed him the roll. He laughed as I handed him what I know plumbers tape to be (white thread tape for plumbing). 

Now I know what plumbers tap is ! haha


----------

